# Sump baffles



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Evening all!

I found a 40 gallon breeder to turn into a sump but not sure where to get the baffles cut after I decide on a layout. Anyone know a place to go in the GTA to have them cut?

On a side, yet related note, I may be able to get two tanks for $100 if anyone wants one for $50


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

National glass and mirror co.
1730 Dundas St. E.
Mississauga, ON L4X 1L8

P: 905-277-9547 / 905-277-2341

I got mine cut here was quick and cheap and I put order in over the phone.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> National glass and mirror co.
> 1730 Dundas St. E.
> Mississauga, ON L4X 1L8
> 
> ...


How much did you pay? Picked up a sump tank today so ready to get started on it


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got 5 pieces cut and it cost 40 bucks if i remember correctly


----------

